# Factory Bose Amp Wiring 96 Maxima



## N-Man (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi, I swapped out the crumby factory stereo from my 96 Maxima for a factory Bose stereo/speakers/amps. For the past couple months I thought everything was great, but when I stopped driving daily I noticed my battery was going dead, I traced it to a drain on the Bose Fuse, which is something I definately played with when installing the stereo.

I needed power for the amps and found that I could get it from right from the fuse under the dash marked Bose, so i got a connector and made it work, splicing the power to all 4 speaker amps from that fuse which had power to it originally. I'm guessing what went wrong is that I'm not using the amp on wire from the stereo at all , and therefore my amps aren't turning off, but I'm unsure as to how to properly solve the problem because I have no idea where that amp on wire is supposed to go.

Any help would be great, if you need me to clarify anything let me know.

Thanks


----------

